# Organizing



## harvv (Jul 21, 2012)

Have had all my stuff in a milk crate for the most part...was messin around in garage and wanted to make something that held everything perfectly. I believe i saw some other people on here with similar boxes. Im really happy with it!

Oh and my hawk wedges perfectly between pan and side of box with handle towards the inside.


----------



## Newagestucco (Apr 18, 2012)

I like how you have your blades laid out cool


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

I think Cazna might be phoning his patent attorney right about now


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> I think Cazna might be phoning his patent attorney right about now


Haha, Post 2, nice box harvv, have a look at this tread http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/tool-storage-2317/

This is an old thread, Funny looking back at it all, I have several more blue tools now. Handles, corner roller, CP tube, nailspotter, All blue.


Wow, I just looked through that thread again, Ds set up was astonishing wasn't it.


----------



## harvv (Jul 21, 2012)

cazna said:


> Haha, Post 2, nice box harvv, have a look at this tread http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/tool-storage-2317/
> 
> This is an old thread, Funny looking back at it all, I have several more blue tools now. Handles, corner roller, CP tube, nailspotter, All blue.
> 
> ...


Holy Crap!! Ds huge cart. That is nuts. Looks like a traveling tool salesman!

I recently just purchased a rugged tote and it holds perfectly my mixing drill, a hammer drill, and 6 piece cordless set and fits perfectly behind my passenger seat. (speaking of cordless set...MAN i love the cordless multitool for patches!! Takes about 10 sec to zip out any size patch.)

Now that i have purchased my corner tools id like to make something to hold them as well.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

harvv said:


> Now that i have purchased my corner tools id like to make something to hold them as well.


Just make another box like you did :thumbsup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

The hangers laughed their asses off this morning watching me dig through this well organized truck to try and find an ink pen !!! :laughing:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

moore said:


> The hangers laughed their asses off this morning watching me dig through this well organized truck to try and find an ink pen !!! :laughing:


Did you score last Fridays lunch as well??


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

cazna said:


> Did you score last Fridays lunch as well??


Yeah ...Had a few hot dogs this morning! :whistling2:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Now I see why you guy's over there have the steering wheel on the left side....there's no room for it on the right


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

My super organized van. 
I'm slowly moving to the Festool systainer system, interlocking boxes that come in all different sizes, they are pretty slick you can stack a few together and carry a pile of tools in at once. They also make a dolly for them so you can haul in a stack all at once which is on my list to buy.


----------



## harvv (Jul 21, 2012)

Man those systainers are sweet. A bit pricey for me though. 

Have had my eye on the dewalt Tstaks, will probably end up grabbing a few of them at some point.


----------

